# Replacing Rubber on One-Stage Auger



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

I would like to replace the rubber on the auger of a one-stage White 20" snowblower (model 317-262-190). I found the kit under part number 753-0669 for around $100, but that seems way too high. The rubber parts look like they are just semicircles with bolt holes (plus two rectangular wipers). 

Does someone know a cheaper source for the rubber parts? If not, then maybe I can make my own. Does anyone know what the inside and outside diameters of the circles are (assuming these are actually semicircles)? What kind of rubber would you recommend, along with a source.

I welcome any other advice as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen videos of people make the rubber paddles out of sidewalls for tires. If you haven't already I would check ebay to see if you can find a better price on them. 100 for some rubber parts seems like a lot. I only paid around 60 for a new pair for my ariens however they are a bit different than the regular paddles.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

For that much you could buy two sets. Make them yourself out of tire sidewall. I saw a youtube vid of a guy doing it. They're supposedly a little softer than the originals.


----------



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

I did look on ebay, but couldn't find any cheaper source. I hope someone here can point me to a suppier.

I couldn't find the YouTube video you mentioned, Joe. If you have a link, that would be great.

David


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would also suggest maybe seeing if your model crosses to a different model like mtd. I just did a quick check on prices and found nothing over 30 bucks so you might be able to replace them with a different model number at a cheaper price.


----------



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

Where did you check prices? The same part number seems to cross over to MTD and some others (Yard Machines, Troy-Bilt? — can't remember right now), all at the same price.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

David_in_Michigan said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I did look on ebay, but couldn't find any cheaper source. I hope someone here can point me to a suppier.
> 
> ...


have you check the price at repairclinic.com david


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just did one on a craftsman one stage. I couldn't believe the price range. From $30 to $90 for the kit, even saw the rubber parts by the single piece for $20 each!

I ended up using a paddle kit from amazon.com. I will check the price but I believe it was less than $30.
but be careful. Some of the ones I saw on amazon were only 1 piece of the 6 needed. And they were $20 each.

The kit I bought seemed to be decent strength rubber.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Look up part number 302565 on amazon or somewhere else and see if you can cross reference for fit.

That is the kit I used.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

David_in_Michigan said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's screenshot of youtube video title an it's posted by 65ford


----------



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks very much. The video is quite useful. I did not know that tire sidewall would cut so easily. I went to our local small engine shop, and they had the rubber in stock. The clerk was kind enough to let me photograph the rubber, knowing that he wouldn't get a sale. I made some templates on paper for the auger rubber and paddles. I need to get about 30 1/4-20 machine screws and lock nuts. Then I should be in business.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

David_in_Michigan said:


> Thanks very much. The video is quite useful. I did not know that tire sidewall would cut so easily. I went to our local small engine shop, and they had the rubber in stock. The clerk was kind enough to let me photograph the rubber, knowing that he wouldn't get a sale. I made some templates on paper for the auger rubber and paddles. I need to get about 30 1/4-20 machine screws and lock nuts. Then I should be in business.
> 
> Thanks to all who replied.


Hey David,
Don't forget to snap a couple pics and post them for us.


----------



## David_in_Michigan (Dec 24, 2013)

*Pictures of the new rubber for my snowblower*

Here are some pictures of the new rubber that I made. I already had some rubber composite material that I was able to cut. The first picture is my template that I made based on photos of the repair kit my local hardware store allowed me to take.

Thank you all very much for the assistance with my repair.


----------

